# Dizionario Italiano-spagnolo



## RIK8

Salve a tutti,

Innanzi tutto complimenti per questo dizionario e forum.

Avrei una domanda e nel caso un consiglio da fare.

Sto cercando un dizionario se non di pari requisiti a wordreference  almeno di buona qualitàon line tra spagnolo ed italiano.

Non chiedo di fare spam non fraintendetemi, ma mi trovo in serie difficoltà a tradurre direttamente tra queste due lingue.

Nel qual caso nessuno sia in grado di darmi una valida mano in tal senso, vorrei suggerire e chiedere allo staff di word reference di vagliare la possibilità di ampliare il campo della loro opera.

Grazie a tutti

Rik8


----------



## mkellogg

Hola RIK8

Espero tener un diccionario español-italiano antes del final del año!

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se dai un'occhiata alle risorse del forum Italiano - Spagnolo troverai qualche suggerimento utile.
Ovviamente non è questo il luogo per sponsorizzare altri dizionari


----------



## RIK8

Thank you all very much

Bye bye

RIK8


----------



## hitomi_85

Appoggio anch'io la richiesta di un vocabolario WR italiano-spagnolo. Sarebbe davvero utile.


----------



## merquiades

Muchas gracias.  ¡Qué alegría!


----------



## King Crimson

I see that Mike was expecting to have this dictionary available already by the end of 2012. I wonder whether the project was scrapped afterwards, it would certainly be a worthy addition to the WR assets.


----------



## mkellogg

My latest prediction is October.


----------



## King Crimson

mkellogg said:


> My latest prediction is October.



Erm... October _2016_, I hope


----------

